# Thiết bị xử lý nước cứng INTA Anh Quốc, sản phẩm được nhiều hộ dân biết đến.



## traphuong (29/7/21)

*Công nghệ xủ lý nước cứng, nước nhiễm đá vôi hiệu quả nhất hiện nay*

PGTech giới thiệu công nghệ *lọc nước đá vôi, thiết bị xử lý nước cững, nước bị nhiễm đá vôi vôi** và **cụm thiết bị làm mềm nước cứng* cùng hiệu quả, nhập khẩu từ Anh Quốc để các bạn cùng tìm hiểu và cân nhắc sử dụng. Sở dĩ thiết bị này có nhiều mặt lợi mà các gia đình, các công trình xây dựng công nghiệp, nhà máy, tòa nhà cao tầng, các hệ Chiller, Boiler và hộ dân cư nên dùng là bởi vì thiết bị lắp đặt đơn giản, không cần bảo trì bảo dưỡng, lắp xong là để đo. Nó khác tự xử lý nước cứng, nước nhiễm đá vôi.

Thế nào là nước cững? Trước hết chúng ta phải tìm hiểu xem *nước cứng là gì? Và nó có tác hại thế nào* . Thực vậy, trong cuộc sống chắc chắn là chúng ta đã gặp hiện tượng khi ta đun nước uống, sau đó thì cặn vôi bám rất nhiều dưới đáy siêu, ấm đun, chúng bám thành từng mảng, lâu ngày dầy kín cái ống đun nóng của ấm nước. Vậy ta hiểu đó là nước cứng rồi, nó chính là *nước nhiễm đá vôi* .

*Nước đá vôi có tác thại thế nào?*

Có rất nhiều nghiên cứu chứng mình, nước nhễm đá vôi có tác dụng rất không tốt cho mùi vị nước, nếu để lâu, nó sẽ có hiện tượng vi khuẩn xâm nhập và không tốt cho sức khỏe. Có nhiều quan điểm, nước đá vôi uống vào cơ thể sẽ có sỏi thận, điều này có thể là mối quan tâm và lo lắng cho nhiều người. Dù thế nào đi chăng nữa, uống nước nhiễm đá vôi, nước cứng, chắn chắn là không ngon rồi. Đặc biết là nước ở dưới khoan bơm lên thì chắc chắc là sẽ có hiện tượng nước cứng bởi quá trình nước bốc hơi và tạo mưa, thấm qua lòng đất sẽ hình thành các khoáng chất cặ đá vôi và ngấm theo mạch nước ngầm. Do vậy, khi bạn dùng *nước giếng khoan thì chắc chắn có hiện tượng nước nhiễm đá vôi* .

Khi tắm, các bạn trà xát xà phòng nhưng không thấy tạo bọt nhiều, da các bạn sẽ bị khô và nhiều khi các bạn bị mẩn ngứa dị ứng do nguồn nước nhiễm đá vôi, vậy là *nước cứng đã không tốt cho sinh hoạt gia đình* tắm giặt.

Khi giặt quần áo sẽ bị tốn xà phòng do chất Canxi, Magie có trong nước cứng phản ứng lại với chất trong xà phòng và làm giảm chất lượng xà phòng, giặt quần áo ố vàng, kém sạch nên nó ảnh hưởng tới việc giặt giũ, chi phí bột giặt.

Nước cứng sẽ làm hỏng thiết bị vòi tắm, hỏng ống, van và các thiết bị máy giặt, bề mặt các thiết bị vệ sinh bị ố vàng, khó kỵ…đó là những thứ hàng ngày chúng ta đối mặt.

Nếu dùng *nước cứng tưới cho cây trồng nông nghiệp* , cây sẽ không phát triển được, năng suất cây trồng sẽ kém hiệu quả. Dễ cậy không thể phát triển khỏe mạnh, bị thụt dễ, là cây bị cháy và khi tưới nước, nước sẽ thấm không hiệu quả.

Trong các ứng dụng công nghiệp nồ hơi, lò hơi, tháp giải nhiệt, *hiện tượng nước cứng sẽ làm cho cáu cặn, cặn bám dầy trên đường ống* và bám vào máy chiller dấn đến việc nhanh hỏng hỏng, giảm hiêu suất hoạt động của đường ống nước, tốn năng lượng điện. Phải dùng rất nhiệu chi phí cho việc xử lý nước cứng bằng hóa chất.

*Nước cứng sẽ gây ra cho bể bơi đục, không trong* , tắm sẽ khô da và xơ tóc. Hơn nữa bể bơi của bạn sẽ có nhiều cặn dưới đáy bể dọng bể sẽ khó khăn hơn.

Tóm lại nước cứng, *nước nhiễm đá vôi là rất không tốt cho đời sống* sinh hoạt của các hộ gia đình, các tòa nhà chung cư, các nhà máy xí nghiệp, bệnh viện trường học, ngành nông nghiệp. Do vậy, để xử lý các vấn đề nước cứng, đã từ lâu vấn đề này là mối quan tâm lớn với chúng ta. Hãng Inta Anh Quốc có giải pháp *bộ xử lý nước cứng, xử lý làm mềm nước nhiễm đá vôi hiệu quả*, ít tốn chi phí không cần bảo dưỡng, không tiêu tốn năng lượng điện là giải pháp tiên tiến nhất hiện nay.


*PGTECH COMPANY LIMITED – Giao Hàng Toàn Quốc và Các Nước Trong Khu Vực*

*ADDRESS VPGD*: Tầng 19, Phòng 19.07, Tòa Nhà C14-CT2, Bắc Hà, Bộ Công An, Đường Tố Hữu, Nam Từ Liêm, HN.

*Địa chỉ:* Số 12, Ngõ 28, Đường Tây Hồ, Phường Quảng An, Quận Tây Hồ, TP Hà Nội.

*Điện thoại:* +84-24-7302 3588/ Fax: +84-24-7302 3589 Hotline: 0962 875 986

*E-mail:* info@pgtech.com.vn Phòng KD: sales@pgtech.com.vn

*Website:* www.pgtech.com.vn


----------

